

Ask HN: Problems/Opportunities in Medicine/Healthcare - kyro

For those who have had experience in the medical/healthcare fields, whether as profession or patient, what problems do you see exist as opportunities for clever software/webapp solutions? I'm not just talking about EMRs and implementing huge infrastructure -- even simple and nifty web apps that may serve to a subset of individuals with a particular disease or help handle a job for private practices are definitely welcome.
======
maxawaytoolong
\- iphone/android vaccination tracker for travelers

\- vision prescription app for iPhone/android

\- iPad book reader app for people who have vision and mobility impairments
due to stroke

\- trackers for blood pressure, diabetics, diet, mood, etc. (there are already
tons of these but there are many UI improvements possible.)

\- travel/immigrant related medical apps for mobile devices. for instance, if
I'm in France, how do i get to a doctor? how do I get a new set of contact
lenses? Likewise, for someone who just moved here from China, how do I do the
same in the US?

\- many physicians have to use this horrible EMR software called "EPIC." all
of them hate it. the UI is amazingly bad. If you made some sort of app you
could sell to physicians which they could overlay on top of EPIC with a usable
UI, they would pay good money for that.

------
petervandijck
As a patient: keep track of simple things like my kids' vaccinations over the
years, while moving countries etc. Google health lets me do that, but then it
also tries to do 100s of other things, and it's too US-specific.

